# Ultra-Bee Patty Recipe for Mann Lake



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

May I ask where is a good place to purchase the HFCS?

Thanks!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

burns375 said:


> For those interested. Very simple recipe to turn dry feed into patties.
> 
> Use equal parts Ultra Bee Dry, Sugar, and HFCS. If you’re using sugar syrup instead of HFCS, add about 1 tablespoon of canola oil to each pound of patty.
> 
> We add Pro Health to syrup when we make patties. I would suggest doing this also.


thanks. I am big fan of Mann lake and Ultra bee


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

HFCS keeps the patty from drying out.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

soarwitheagles said:


> May I ask where is a good place to purchase the HFCS?



Shipping _small _quantities of HFCS makes it relatively expensive compared to plain sugar. My guess is that most beekeepers who feed HFCS either buy it in close to truckload quantities, or else are close to an HFCS vendor and pick it up in person.

In the Sacramento CA area, Mann Lake has a branch in Woodland CA. At that location, Mann Lake sells Pro-Sweet, which (in my understanding) is a 50/50 blend of liquid sugar and HFCS. 

Also, in some locations, industrial/commercial users of HFCS make smaller/leftover quantities of HFCS available for purchase at their plants. Look for local food plants that may be big sweetener users.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

soarwitheagles said:


> May I ask where is a good place to purchase the HFCS?
> 
> Thanks!


There are commercial guys in our state who sell it by the bucket (bring your own bucket, they fill). I'd imagine you can find someone nearby who would do similar. 

We have an ADM plant in town here and I know some truckers who have access to spilled syrup or otherwise excess. Might tap that resource next year. Sugar is getting expensive in the quantities I need it. Last year it was 45c/pound this year like 58c/pound. 

Not sure if HFCS would be cheaper or not.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> thanks. I am big fan of Mann lake and Ultra bee


TB,

May I ask how long have you used it and are you feeding the bees with the dry recipe or the patty? BTW, Mann Lake rep told me they were out of the Ultra. We ordered it anyway....50 pounds for only $68 and free shipping. Weirdest thing, the 50 lb bag of Ultra showed up the _next day_ via Fed Ex. Wow! What incredible service! It took less than 24 hours from the time we ordered it to arrive at our place.



burns375 said:


> For those interested. Very simple recipe to turn dry feed into patties.
> 
> Use equal parts Ultra Bee Dry, Sugar, and HFCS. If you’re using sugar syrup instead of HFCS, add about 1 tablespoon of canola oil to each pound of patty.
> 
> We add Pro Health to syrup when we make patties. I would suggest doing this also.


Thanks Burns! Still trying to figure out how all this works...



Ian said:


> HFCS keeps the patty from drying out.


Ian, does it do anything else besides prevent drying out?



Rader Sidetrack said:


> Shipping _small _quantities of HFCS makes it relatively expensive compared to plain sugar. My guess is that most beekeepers who feed HFCS either buy it in close to truckload quantities, or else are close to an HFCS vendor and pick it up in person.
> 
> In the Sacramento CA area, Mann Lake has a branch in Woodland CA. At that location, Mann Lake sells Pro-Sweet, which (in my understanding) is a 50/50 blend of liquid sugar and HFCS.
> 
> Also, in some locations, industrial/commercial users of HFCS make smaller/leftover quantities of HFCS available for purchase at their plants. Look for local food plants that may be big sweetener users.


We have a General Mills plant about 20 minutes to the south...are talking about a company like that?



jwcarlson said:


> There are commercial guys in our state who sell it by the bucket (bring your own bucket, they fill). I'd imagine you can find someone nearby who would do similar.
> 
> We have an ADM plant in town here and I know some truckers who have access to spilled syrup or otherwise excess. Might tap that resource next year. Sugar is getting expensive in the quantities I need it. Last year it was 45c/pound this year like 58c/pound.
> 
> Not sure if HFCS would be cheaper or not.


JW, Hope I can find guys that would sell it by the 5 gallon bucket...we are so small, even a 5 gal. bucket may last us an entire year...and it doesn't store well at the higher temps...

I would be afraid of using road kill HFCS...do not wanna lose our bees after all this hard work...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

soarwitheagles said:


> Weirdest thing, the 50 lb bag of Ultra showed up the next day via Fed Ex. Wow!


Most likely that is because Mann Lake shipped your Ultra-Bee from the Mann Lake Woodland CA location - just a few miles from you. And if you are referring to the General Mills cereal plant in Lodi, better hurry, that plant is closing.  

If a 5 gallon bucket of HFCS is too much for you, just mix up 2:1 sugar syrup and use that in place of HFCS in recipes - its close enough.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

soarwitheagles said:


> May I ask where is a good place to purchase the HFCS?
> 
> Thanks!


sweetner products in Lodi, but you have to call and I don't know how much you have to get at one time


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Inverted sugar will help keep things moist, oil helps of course but must fit the desired recipe profile, egg product and granulated sugar play a role in texture too.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

soarwitheagles said:


> Ian, does it do anything else besides prevent drying out?
> 
> .


calculate it part of your sugar ratio


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's the basics of inverting sugar.

http://m.wikihow.com/Invert-Sugar

Soy based stuff is more difficult to keep moist IMO


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Most likely that is because Mann Lake shipped your Ultra-Bee from the Mann Lake Woodland CA location - just a few miles from you. And if you are referring to the General Mills cereal plant in Lodi, better hurry, that plant is closing.
> 
> If a 5 gallon bucket of HFCS is too much for you, just mix up 2:1 sugar syrup and use that in place of HFCS in recipes - its close enough.


Thanks Grahm! I heard about the GM plant rumors of closing...but that article says for sure by the end of the year...wow, they've been there for years! When you drive by, you can literally smell Cheerios for thousands of yards downwind...I think a lot of people will miss them...

Will try the 2:1 mix you suggested and maybe add a little corn oil too. Will post the results afterwards...

Thanks again!


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

Flyer Jim said:


> sweetner products in Lodi, but you have to call and I don't know how much you have to get at one time


Jim,

They have six different corn syrups...which would you suggest and why?

High Fructose 42
High Fructose 55
36 DE Corn Syrup
Regular Corn Syrup
62/44 Corn Syrup
Blends


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

soarwitheagles said:


> TB,
> 
> May I ask how long have you used it and are you feeding the bees with the dry recipe or the patty? BTW, Mann Lake rep told me they were out of the Ultra. We ordered it anyway....50 pounds for only $68 and free shipping. Weirdest thing, the 50 lb bag of Ultra showed up the _next day_ via Fed Ex. Wow! What incredible service! It took less than 24 hours from the time we ordered it to arrive at our place.
> 
> ...


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

soarwitheagles said:


> May I ask where is a good place to purchase the HFCS?
> 
> Thanks!


I saw some for sale in the sacramento craigslist by the gallon or tote under farm and garden keyword bee or bees


----------

